# Needing Flight Miles



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is a bonded pair that will be traveling from California to the East Coast. They were both owner surrenders and have been in foster care for two months with no one willing to adopt both. So they were put on the East coast Pet finder and a wonderful home that has been checked out by two AMA Coordinators, has been found. The foster parents will fly with them and pay for hotel, etc, but flight miles would help with the cost of flying. We have some donated already, but needing more. If you can help that would be great.
Beau and Button will be on there way at the end on June. They say thanks for any help you can give.
You can contact me privately if you can help. Thanks, Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Beau and Button are adorable, and I'm so happy that they're being adopted together. So sorry that I can't help with flight miles.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - so glad to hear this. What kind of flight miles? A certain airline? How do you use those for pets or is it for the fosters? Just trying to figure out which points might help. Someone Jim knows just started flying pets but they're in the east and I think they only transport those that are about to be euthanized in shelters and they fly them to safety either rescues or no-kill shelters.
I was just wondering about Pet Airways but just looked them up and see that they went out of business.:huh:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad they're being adopted together...I took in Rylee and Bitsy as a pair when I had 3 already... It's really not that big of a deal...to take in two...
I wish my miles had expired, of I would have happily donated them.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

What about a chip in account to help pay for the flight tickets?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> This is a bonded pair that will be traveling from California to the East Coast. They were both owner surrenders and have been in foster care for two months with no one willing to adopt both. So they were put on the East coast Pet finder and a wonderful home that has been checked out by two AMA Coordinators, has been found. The foster parents will fly with them and pay for hotel, etc, but flight miles would help with the cost of flying. We have some donated already, but needing more. If you can help that would be great.
> Beau and Button will be on there way at the end on June. They say thanks for any help you can give.
> You can contact me privately if you can help. Thanks, Edie


Edie, I don't have any flight miles. But, is it possible to donate money toward an airline ticket? 

Beau and Button are both so precious looking. Bless whomever the Earth Angels are who have been willing to adopt Beau and Button together.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sure, anyone wanting to date some funds toward it can just go on our website to donate on paypal. You can say its for the flights for these cuties. Thanks much. I am so glad some of our California rescue's are making their way east. We have had two others that the adopting families paid for the flights in the past few months. We wont ship cargo, so the flights have to include a person going also and in this case two humans. Hugs, Edie


----------

